# Boredomiser, June 2013



## PaulPowers (Jun 18, 2013)

I was driving through Derby and hadn't stopped all day so decided to pop into a drain 

Boredomiser was one of the drains I have never got around to visiting and parking was easy so it was an easy choice



> The Boredomiser Culvert carries Markeaton Brook from near Bridge Street under the city centre where it outfalls near the Cockpitt Roundabout into the River Derwent



it's been a muggy day and a nice cool drain was the best way to cool off















































Just around this corner there was a swarm of flies surrounding a dog that must have fallen in upstream a few days ago

The smell was horrific and had me heaving so I turned around and got out


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 18, 2013)

Poor dog 

Ace looking drain though...


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 18, 2013)

Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 18, 2013)

Amazing drain but I agree on the dog.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 19, 2013)

Interesting looking culvert.


----------



## King Al (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks good, definitely not bored! Great pics


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 19, 2013)

good work Paul!
Doesnt look That much of a confined space, what a deterrent that must have been for you


----------

